# Costumer!!



## silverneedle (May 29, 2009)

hi - I design the costumes for a high school in Wisconsin. I found this website while looking for patterns for Joseph. I hope some of you out there can help me!!!


----------



## Van (May 29, 2009)

silverneedle said:


> hi - I design the costumes for a high school in Wisconsin. I found this website while looking for patterns for Joseph. I hope some of you out there can help me!!!


 
Wlecome Aboard! We can always use more Costumers around here. 
Am I assuming correctly that by Joeseph, you mean *J and Amzng, Tchnclr Drm CT* ? 

Are you looking to construct the whole thing or rent? It's a mighty big show to build from scratch..


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 30, 2009)

I'm sure that someone will be able to point you in the right direction. I would recomend that you make another post on the costume forum with the specifics as to what you need. You will probably get more responses to your needs. 

Welcome to the booth. Once you have found the answers for this production, we invite you to continue to visit. As Van said, we don't have as many costumers and I am sure that you will be able to assist others in their time of need as well.


----------

